
Winning the War on Climate Change Will Require a Technocratic Revolution - huac
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/10/why-only-a-technocratic-revolution-can-win-the-climate-change-war/410377/?single_page=true
======
palmer_eldritch
> Winning the War on Climate Change

It's not a war, it's not a contest. There are no "sides" and there's nothing
to "win".

It's just adapt or die.

And there are many ways to adapt, it can mean changing ourselves just as it
can mean changing our environment.

~~~
cableshaft
You're right, but you have to speak political language if you want a chance at
being able to enact change that might allow us to adapt in the first place.
And politicians (and 24 hour news networks) love to declare war on things.

It's about that time of year when Fox News tells its audience that there's a
War on Christmas again. Don't you just love tradition?

